# In Wordpress Artikeldatum, Autor ausblenden



## schnittstelle (7. November 2011)

Hallo @all!

Ich habe Wordpress3.2.1 mit dem TwentyTen-Theme installiert. Nun möchte ich die Artikel ohne Dekoration, also ohne Autor, Erstellungsdatum etc ausgeben. Weiß jemand wo ich das finde? es gibt eine loop.php, bin ich da auf dem richtigen Weg? Vielen Dank im Voraus

mfg Armin


----------



## FunkFlex (10. November 2011)

also wenn du es einfach nur nicht Anzeigen willst ist die einfachste Lösung es in der CSS Datei mit display:none; auszublenden. Rauslöschen aus den php Dateien würde ich es nicht, da du es bestimmt irgendwann mal brauchst. Versuch sie doch Auszublenden, müsste in den Einstellugnen machbar sein, wenn nicht gibts da bestimmt ein Plugin, dass das kann


----------

